# echo cs-501p



## Sam_choq (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice saw. What's the price tag on that effer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_choq (Oct 15, 2016)

589$ canadian , it is not my saw i run it 5 minute for tune it for a partner , at first impretion it run better than the cs500p . it run like the shindaiwa 446 but with more power . Curious to try it against 346xp . It is sure i will buy one


----------



## Sam_choq (Oct 15, 2016)

you can't lost the nut , like 550xp


----------



## Sam_choq (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sam_choq said:


> you can't lost the nut , like 550xp



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] ****** a cotton why don't all companies do this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_choq (Oct 15, 2016)

The front handle bar is changed its realy comfortable . The exhaust it really block , but easy to open . The saw stock tune is not lean , like with the cs500p . The transfer port on the cylinder is closed and rounded , the intake port is not like the cs500p . impatient to see one wood ported


----------



## midwestguy1 (Oct 17, 2016)

So is this saw selling in US now? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## radio (Oct 22, 2016)

midwestguy1 said:


> So is this saw selling in US now?



Home Depot has them listed for sale on their website.


----------



## Sam_choq (Oct 24, 2016)

60 year old men with is cs501p in first snow 2016 , he love it


----------



## Sam_choq (Nov 3, 2018)

I burned lot of fuel with my 501p , now its time to try the famous ms241c .


first stihl ever to me , i put gloves for protect me from stihl
both saw are stock except for the mufler


----------

